# SOME OF MY BABIES



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

TORQUE 
































KANE
























DUKE- NOT MINE BUT I LOVE EM LIKE HE IS.LOL 








RAGE
















KARMA








MIA








NITRO 
















SHELBY


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome to the site! i love turbo and kane!!


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

TURBO???? YOU MEAN TORQUE?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa are those are you dogs? They are gorgeous looking dogs


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like Torque and Karma


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

yes these are my dogs and the boy duke was produced at my kennel


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome and Karma is pretty


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

here are some more of my babies 
these are the bullies
reaper 








otto- 10 weeks old out of foxy and bubba 








oh and zeus he is co owned and was produced at my kennel 








foxy (rip) 








demi - 10 weeks 
















and shelby 








tinkerbell -4 weeks 








chaos


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

whoops i put turbo instead of torque, silly me lolz. some good looking dogs!  i like the little tinkerbelle, her face is SO cute!


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

produced at my kennel


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

foxy's productions 
































































titan on his way to being a champ


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

this one looks a lot like my girl rudi, her head that is. what a cutie!


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> this one looks a lot like my girl rudi, her head that is. what a cutie!


thanks his name is lodi that pic was taken when he was 6 months old and he lives in maine. he is off my girl karma and beast 
and tinkerbell is off that same litter she was the runt i dont have any new pics of her besides this one at about 4 months shes my lil baby


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that picture is at 4 months? omg soo small and soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah shes tiny--- thats why her name is tinkerbell. she was out of a litter of 14 and was the runt it was a fight to save her. she was actually born on my fiance's foot we thought that karma was done after 13 pups and took her out to go to the bathroom and whoops theres a pup ------ on justins foot.lol


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Great looking dogs KANE looks sick!


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

here she is from last night i uploaded the pics - 6 months and like 20 lbs


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW you have tons of great looking dogs!!! I really like Rage's ear crop, is it short crop??


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

you got some good looking dogs


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

Rojas209 said:


> WOW you have tons of great looking dogs!!! I really like Rage's ear crop, is it short crop??


rage's is my favorite too. cant find anyone to do it out here. it is a shorter than a med show cut it is cut to where there is very little bell and the length is just right imo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow nice dogs.


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

THANKS IM SO PROUD OF ALL MY BABIES


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Good looking pups. Kane, Nitro, Zeus & Tinkerbell are my picks


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. That's quite a lotta dogs! Holy moly..... Must be a lot of work! Torque and Shelby are gorgeous, along with all the rest. Hard to pick out my favorites.


----------



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

how cute and what great birth story lol


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

awesome dogs I like the brindle Chaos


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Iam coming to steal tinkerbell and torque right.....now!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

All your dogs are beautiful.. that lil runt is adroable, and I love the name tink ;-)


----------

